# Guinea pig finally had her litter. =D



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

My female guinea pig, AJ, and her cutie-pie mate Rolo finally had their guinea-babies. They are the CUTEST little things I've ever seen!



















Aren't they just the sweetest things? They're just about 2 inches long, and they all follow mom around like a family of ducks. :mrgreen: I've got great homes set up for them already, but I just don't ever want to see them go. :sob:


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Aww, how sweet and precious !  I just want to hug one !
Was the birth planned ?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

It was actually not a planned pregnancy. When we got the piggies, we were told they were both females. Then I noticed AJ began to swell. :roll:

But, either way, it was a smooth birth, everyone is happy and healthy, and a few of my family friends who have kids are excited to be able to take some when they're old enough.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Extreme cuteness!! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ah, I see. But that's good that everything went well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

aren't they adorable? :3 My one baby, was a "surprise!!!" because Honey was small and just looked....fat xD Then she had a baby and my friend was looking after them... and was surprised to find 4, not 3, guineas. Honey came pregnant ><


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i never owned a guinea pig before  held one once thats it. but they are pretty cute XP i don't plan to have one


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought them when I first moved into my apartment. It was so quiet and I didn't have any pets besides fish, and you can't exactly pet a fish. xD So I got them because they love interacting with humans. Even earlier, I was holding one of the kiddos and made a "wheek" noise at it, next thing I knew all of the babies were singing to each other. Mom guinea pig was looking at me like "...... really? -_-" ROFL


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh my goodness i want guinea pigs ^-^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have two of them
They ate adorable!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They look really big for babies o-o


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

XD bettalover. "They ate adorable!" And then they popped out "awww." Heehee


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, they're born with their fur, eyes open, teeth, everything. They're like big heads with feet. lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That's pretty crazy. Most mammals that size are born underdeveloped. I guess guinea pigs have smaller litters if the babies come out so big? 
They are really cute, where's momma and daddy? :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Guineas can have up to 9 babies (that were recorded), usual is 1-5. My JoJo ended up looking like an itty bitty guinea with HUGE ears xDD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

KadenJames said:


> XD bettalover. "They ate adorable!" And then they popped out "awww." Heehee


OOPS!...I hate when my phone does that! This auto-correct thing is VERY bad:-D. It doesn't help at all. I meant to say "They **ARE** adorable" lol.:roll:

So glad its not on my computer!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol I just watched animal planets Pets 101 and saw guinea pigs, i want one so bad... or a hamster... or a bird, or anything thats not a fish, dog, or cat. T-T most preferably a snake, or a hamster/something in that department.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

aw, piggies are such cuties <3 I think it's fascinating how they're born developed and popcorn around on their first day!! I wouldn't want a gp but I see the appeal! The "wheek" they make would get on my nerves I think (my sister adopted a few from the rescue after fostering them and I met them.) I like the social aspect of them. 
Since most people think they're like rabbits (which they're not bc rabbits are not rodents) a lot of people ask me why don't I have gp's... o.o They seems easier to bond than bunnies! And they can live in less complex houses than my bunny (who has a 3 storey homemade condo)

Anyway, here I am rambling. But it's only because I want to hang out in the thread and pet the babies! <3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Kaden, are you keeping any?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> Lol I just watched animal planets Pets 101 and saw guinea pigs, i want one so bad... or a hamster... or a bird, or anything thats not a fish, dog, or cat. T-T most preferably a snake, or a hamster/something in that department.


haha xD I like my guineas because they are overgrown hamsters, who make more noise (cute sounds mainly), they talk to you, purr, popcorn and cannot escape as easily as a lil' hamster


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

But they are a much bigger responsibility life span and vet care-wise, which is important to consider. 
No no for me right now!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed. x.x They "can" live I think someone said...7-9 years? Although most common especially for pet-store originated, is 4-6. Depending on the care before you get them, will affect their life span. Like Shaggy...they said he is 1 year.... We know they lied. He has old man signs :| Cataracts, cloudy eye, curled thick nails, lipoma (no harm... more harm in getting it removed because of the surgery he could die!), impaction, everything x.x So I will say for my ol' Boy, he shows signs of being 4 and he has a year or so left. :/ 

cleaning is worse than a hamster xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw  my friend's guinea Popcorn was from a pet store and lived 10 years I think o-o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

nice =D Shaggy's my baby I love him lol. He's like a dog. Tell him to stay, he'll stay. He won't pee ON you.... he'll stick his bum over the edge and pee on the side of you instead x.x plus he doesn't bite... I'm going to miss that liil' guy :-( I'll have to save up for euthanasia, because once he goes blind it's game over, really. Or loses weight too. Him, I have to weigh. He weighs as much as my smaller femaes  he should weigh more.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I read somewhere that the longer the pregnancy, the fewer the babies. sor maybe its the other way around.  She was about a week overdue. Poor girl looked like a bulging water balloon.xD 

@bettalover, hehe I HATE spellcheck. One time I told my boyfriend that I wanted Leonard for sinner. When in fact I wanted McDonald's for dinner. lol. 

@Olympia Yes, we are keeping at least one of them. So far two family friends are getting one for their kids.  

@Sena, Aww I'm so sorry to hear that.  they definitely are like little dogs. I hope he makes it for a good while longer!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope he does too ^ I love him lol. Grrr wish it would stop this: 
"melt, snow, melt, snow, freeze, melt, snow, snow, melt, snow" :| then I can take them outside D:


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I hope he does too ^ I love him lol. Grrr wish it would stop this:
> "melt, snow, melt, snow, freeze, melt, snow, snow, melt, snow" :| then I can take them outside D:


Blah, I know how that goes.


<-------------- from Colorado. This spring has been dry so far, so we're either going to get slammed in April, or its going to be a very hot summer. -.-


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

KadenJames said:


> I read somewhere that the longer the pregnancy, the fewer the babies. sor maybe its the other way around.  She was about a week overdue. Poor girl looked like a bulging water balloon.xD
> 
> @bettalover, hehe I HATE spellcheck. One time I told my boyfriend that I wanted Leonard for sinner. When in fact I wanted McDonald's for dinner. lol.


I didn't know that. Then again all I do know is Feeding, cleaning, and playing.

LOL. I know how you feel. Im sure we all know how you feel. I think there is an autocorrect website.

Anyway. When did she deliver the final one? Also How long are they supposed to be pregnant for (on average)?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They have about a 68 day pregnancy, usually - sometimes a give or take =D My Honey looked like a chubby baby when really the chubby WAS a baby x.x :lol:


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

What's it mean when one whistles all the time? is that good or bad?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

whistles?? =D That is a rare sound, something that is unusual and I do not know anyone who knows what it means. It can be a warning, or something, for all we know. Or boredom. I play it on the computer and all my guineas stand still, not even a twitch :lol:


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> whistles?? =D That is a rare sound, something that is unusual and I do not know anyone who knows what it means. It can be a warning, or something, for all we know. Or boredom. I play it on the computer and all my guineas stand still, not even a twitch :lol:


Whistling? Honestly I don't think I've ever heard that sound from my piggies. :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe the owner is getting it mixed up with another sound.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Well I know guineas "wheek." All guinea owners have heard that sound. If it's like a high-pitched squeal that gets louder and louder, it could mean they are excited about something. Mine make this noise whenever I open the pantry door where I keep their food. :rofl:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know what you mean because whenever I touched a bad my little effie would make such a high pitched wheek.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

It is a baby guinea... sorry. I was distracted when I posted. Well... it may have been half grown. Not sure. I've never owned a guinea... but I'd LOVE to.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

KadenJames said:


> Well I know guineas "wheek." All guinea owners have heard that sound. If it's like a high-pitched squeal that gets louder and louder, it could mean they are excited about something. Mine make this noise whenever I open the pantry door where I keep their food. :rofl:


Awww thats so sweet. When I went into the pet store the other day there was this one guinea pig that would 'wheek' that sounded like a whistle... All the others just sat there, but this particular one seemed very interested in attention and was showing a lot of interest in the people as they passed. 

I was wondering if this was akin to a barking dog who's pinned up and neurotic or if it's a good sign of being a loving and socialized pet.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

no they are not getting it mixed up. There is whistling. VERY rare, and VERY few guinea owners have the chance to hear it. some guineas might do it once in their lifetime - others, always, others, never.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09wyzo6kyF8

=D THAT is the "whistle" sound, often known as chirping.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sena you sound so happy about that. I'd be very annoyed if I heard that  it just goes on and on... xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well that fella goes on and on xDD Some do it for a few seconds. Or...never xDD My Honey makes a chicken sound when she walks (waddles?) around... she also has the rooster tail type of cowlicks on her back end xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't be surprised if one day a chicken shows up suing her for identity theft.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh wow. I think that can get annoying, but it's okay..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol my guinea's wheeking can sometimes get annoying. But...all well =D


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I went back to the pet store today... and while all the other cuys were a little skittish... "Wheeky" was not afraid to approach me or my son. I would have taken him home RIGHT THEN!!! Except I have no where at this time to take him home to. 
MAYBE in 3-4 weeks we will be set up at our new place. The sooner the better. 

Does anyone have success with just one cuy at a time? I'm hesitant about getting more than one... but if I have to I will


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

bahaha like bettas...can YOU have just one? :3 lol. lol I have not heard the word cuy used for guineas  I call 'em cavys. Or giant hamsters. :lol:

I have 6...including a foster smooth haired who was someone's fad before, and old man Shaggy. After them, no more to my group. If you give attention to guineas, stick them say...high traffic area... so, near the kitchen (be warned.... they are fridge alarms, and grocery alarms...and bag alarms....and sight alarms...), living room, etc, they prefer that then a secluded quite room. I have mine in a secluded room, because we weren't using it anyways, and there's more guinea  They just want attention - being very social animals hehe. And yes. it is so hard for me, to go "awww it was abandoned...cannot take it." :/


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I bet! 

Cuy is the peruvian word for them. I saw an episode of either with either Anthony Bourdain or Andrew Zimmerman on the travel channel and that's what they were called in their native country because of the noise they make... and I just thought it sounded so cute... so ever since, they've been cuyies to me. 

With all the changes going on with my family right now, I'm not sure if I want to take on ANOTHER animal. After all ... I will be getting prolly some more chickens and some goats. I already have 5 chickens, a cat, two snails, a pet potbellied pig, two rabbits, and a dog... MY DAUGHTERS BOYFRIEND just bought her a chocolate lab! He didnt even ask if she could have one... I told him I would have to meet the dog and make sure she gets along with all my other animals and passes a temperament test. BUT that will be a commitment and a handful all in itself.


...but I *really* wanted that Wheeker


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yikes! Lol. Well, with one guinea, it's fairly easy to clean... if you give them more space, unlike those glorified litter boxes with a cage top... 20.00 for those c%c pieces, in furniture or housewares section of walmart and other stores =D 12 pieces!!

laying down fleece over newspaper is cheaper, and you just beat the fleece outside, wash, dry, put back =D That's what I do hehe. So much easier. no savings :3 Just in case your temptation suckers you in to the cavy world....haha


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

That's a really good idea about the newspaper and fleece. 

My husband would be building the cage. I read on the ASPCA care info that each guinea pig needs 4 square feet of cage.... solid bottom... sides need to be breathable. 

Glorified litter boxes... I like that. That's pretty accurate. I hate seeing animals improperly housed. The ones at the pet store are pretty pitifully housed. So that makes me want to take one home that much more.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do have one medium-ish cage, that came with Squeak. Old cages should b wron by the acid in pee and wear, but , not brand new!!!! however, I may use it for Skinny Piggie temporarily  Although, maybe check your spca for guineas who need some luvin's  there's many here...older, but forgotten.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I went to the pet store today and he was still there. He is so sweet. I finally held him. I have resisted so I didnt get took up with him. 

Are they like mice ... that just use the bathroom no matter where they are?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

you can train them for spots to go... I don't know how, personally lol. I'd like to!! 2 of my gals, won't pee ON you, but stick their bum over the edge to pee. (ew.) Honey'll bite to say "I gotta pee!! lemme down!!!" However, they do not tend to pee where they sleep (in a hut) unless they do not feel comfy being out of the hut.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Sena, thats how mine are.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never been sure how you train guineas like that :/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I DO!! CARROTS. GPs love carrots! My guinea pig Listens to "circle" when I have a carrot in my hand. She loves it.

I have yet to teach her "speak" LOL


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I DO!! CARROTS. GPs love carrots! My guinea pig Listens to "circle" when I have a carrot in my hand. She loves it.
> 
> I have yet to teach her "speak" LOL


LOVE IT!!!!! I love training animals... You just totally sold me on getting a cuy!!!

I will find out tmrw how much longer it will be before we will get into our new home. (I hope)


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww! They are so cute!!! I love the tri-colored one!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Rayne: they are so much fun you'd have a lot of fun with them!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you lived near me, I'd say come and get Squeak xD she gives kisses and CAN JUMP THE HEIGHT OF MY BATHTUB :| that's right. bath time = freak out jump time. x.x


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That sounds so funny.


----------

